# Community > RIP >  terry bows out

## gsp follower

dennis waterman terry to george coles arthur carter to john thaws regan has exited this world and i for one will never forget the joy he/ they gave us.
rest easy tel

----------


## gonetropo

fark only 74!
loved minder, even the reboot was good (minus terry)
as a teenager i wanted a capri 3.0  because of that show ( and the professionals )

----------


## gsp follower

> fark only 74!
> loved minder, even the reboot was good (minus terry)
> as a teenager i wanted a capri 3.0  because of that show ( and the professionals )


tom true guv

----------


## Pengy

Dennis used to frequent one of my local watering holes.
I was always taught not to speak ill of the dead, so will just say RIP, and cheers for the Sweeney

----------


## Rushy

RIP.  I enjoyed your work.

----------


## Maca49

Great name that, enjoyed him as an actor.

----------


## ANTSMAN

yep i saw this on the news earlier in the week, was a great actor and a legend of the 80s!

----------


## bumblefoot

Ar'fur will be bossing him around upstairs.... Minder was essential viewing when I was a kid. Waterman was great in "New Tricks" too... @gonetropo It wasn't Terry who made me want a Capri, it was Bodie and Doyle....  :Wink:

----------


## gonetropo

> Ar'fur will be bossing him around upstairs.... Minder was essential viewing when I was a kid. Waterman was great in "New Tricks" too... @gonetropo It wasn't Terry who made me want a Capri, it was Bodie and Doyle....


now that was a great show too!!

then again i just finished series 2 of blakes 7

----------


## bumblefoot

The Professionals episodes are on  YouTube  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> Ar'fur will be bossing him around upstairs.... Minder was essential viewing when I was a kid. Waterman was great in "New Tricks" too... @gonetropo It wasn't Terry who made me want a Capri, it was Bodie and Doyle....


i still go into every new pub and order'' a vodka slimline and half a lager for terry dave''

----------


## gsp follower

arthur daley made albert steptoe look like a profligate spender

----------

